# 1968 GTO 3rd Gage Spot



## Patrick Hedglin (Dec 19, 2018)

Guess this is my first real post other than my introduction.

I am looking for ideas on what to do with that 3rd spot in the dash. My car just has the dummy plate on the right hand side. I believe the only other options are a Tach or the Rally clock. I already have a hood tach, but my 1969 had the Tach in that 3rd spot and I liked it. Any thoughts on having two tachs, or should I get the analog clock just to look more classic?

I've included some photos of before/after on my dash. I used a Silver Leafing pen for the detail "chrome" areas. If the brown paint doesn't hold up over time, I'll break down and buy the wood grain overlay, but it looks pretty nice right now.

Thanks in advance!

Patrick


----------



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

I put a tach from Ames in the right-hand spot (also already had a hood tach), thinking that the clock would never last. At first it worked well. About a year later it died. Wishing I did the clock now. At least it would have been correct twice a day.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Welcome. I'd advise you to do what YOU think is best. A rally clock would be cool, but leaving it alone is cool too.


----------



## Patrick Hedglin (Dec 19, 2018)

Haven't actually driven it with the hood tach much yet and since it is an automatic, I'm thinking I won't have my eye on it that much anyway. If I did the clock I would probably get an oem and then do the rebuilt quartz update kit so it worked. Those original clocks were horrible for reliability. Not that hard to pull out later if I change my mind.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Your dash re-do with the brown paint looks good! I was 20 when my GTO rolled off the assembly line and back then few GTO's came with the dash or hood tach. Most guys just got a quality aftermarket tach and put it on the steering column.. Also back then, the hood tach was notoriously unreliable since hood-slamming frequently did it in. No doubt you are careful shutting your hood so probably not a problem. (Just monitor others wanting to shut it for you.) I'm lucky in that my GTO has really good wood grain and the factory dash tach so no quandary about what to do with the "hole".

Thanks for posting and best of luck with your car.


----------

